# Auschwitz Museum Director Reveals 'Gas Chamber' Hoax



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2008)

In a dramatic and unprecedented videotaped interview, Dr. Franciszek Piper, senior curator and director of archives of the Auschwitz State Museum admitted on camera that 'Krema 1,' the alleged 'homicidal gas chamber' shown off to hundreds of thousands of tourists every year at the Auschwitz main camp, was, in fact, fabricated after the war by the Soviet Union -apparently on the direct orders of Josef Stalin. 

What Piper said - in effect and on camera - was that the explosive 1988 Leuchter Report was correct: no homicidal gassings took place in the buildings designated as 'homicidal gas chambers' at Auschwitz. 

With this admission by none other than the respected head of the Auschwitz State Museum, one of the most sacred 'facts' of history has been destroyed. This 'gas chamber' is the major historical 'fact' on which much of the foreign and domestic policies of all Western nations since WWII are based. 

It is the basis for the $100+ billion in foreign aid the United States has poured into the state of Israel since its inception in 1948 - amounting to $16,500 for every man, woman and child in the Jewish state and billions more paid by Germany in 'reparations' - not to mention the constructing of Israel's national telephone, electrical and rail systems...all gifts of the German people. It is the basis for the $10 billion 'loan' (read 'gift') made to Israel for housing its immigrants in the occupied territories...while Americans sleep on the streets and businesses are bankrupted by the thousands. (Note - As of 2004, not a single 'loan' of US tax money made to the state of Israel by Washington has ever been paid back. -ed) 

Germany is paying 'reparations' - the the United States is making major contributions - to atone for the 'gassings at Auschwitz' and elsewhere. If the 'homicidal gas chambers' were postwar creations of the Soviets, in which no one was gassed regardless of race, creed, color or country of national origin, then these 'reparations' were unnecessary, and were based on fraud. 

The videotape on which Dr. Piper makes his revelations was made in mid-1992 by a young Jewish investigator, David Cole and follows 12 years of intensive investigation by dozens of historians, journalists and scientists who have tried to get to the bottom of what really happened at Auschwitz. 

Like most Americans, since his youth, Cole had been instructed in the 'irrefutable fact' that mass homicidal gassings had taken place at Auschwitz. The number of those executed - also declared irrefutable - was 4.1 million. 

Then came the Leuchter Report in 1988 which was followed with an official 're-evaluation' of the total deaths at Auschwitz (down to 1.1 million). As a budding historian - and a Jew - Cole was intrigued. 

Previous to 1992, anyone who publicly doubted or questioned the official 4.1 millon 'gassing' deaths at Auschwitz was labeled an anti-semite, neo-nazi skinhead at the very least. Quietly, because of revisionist findings, the official figure was lowered to 1.1 million. No mention was made of the missing 3 million. 

The Cole videotape interview proves that the people who run the Auschwitz State Museum had made a practice of fabricating 'proofs' of homicidal gassings. Keep in mind that over the years millions of tourists have been told that 'Krema 1' is in its original state, while officials knew that 'original state' is a replica. 

The political, religious, fiancial and historical ramifications of this proof of no homicidal gas chambers at Auschwitz cannot be measured. Coupled with the Leuchter Report, the Cole interview with Dr. Piper on videotape proves that what Western governments have taught about the Auschwitz gas chamber since WWII is a lie. It proves that what televangelists such as Jerry Falwell and Pat Robertson have been telling their flocks is simply not true. 

No one, regardless of race, creed, color or country of national origin was gassed to death in any building so designated at Auschwitz. And without 'homicidal gas chambers' at Auschwitz, where is the reasoning for the special treatment of the state of Israel? 

Auschwitz Museum Director Reveals 'Gas Chamber' Hoax


----------



## jla1178 (Nov 27, 2008)

Rense is almost as reliable a source as YouTube.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah, no gas chambers

Auschwitz gas chamber - Google Image Search

sure, sunnimoron


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2008)

"The Chemical & Toxicological Impossibility of the Auschwitz Gas Chamber Legend" 

The Chemical And Toxicological Impossibility Of The Auschwitz Gas Chamber Legend


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess all that footage of them throwing hundred of bodies into pits is also false?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I guess all that footage of them throwing hundred of bodies into pits is also false?



#1) Hundreds of bodies is a far, far, away from 6 million

#2) The bodies are usually naked. So how do yo know they are Jews?

They could be Russian soilders?, German citizens?, etc.

#3) The pictures don't show how they died.

Stravation? Disease?, Over Work?, Suicide?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> #1) Hundreds of bodies is a far, far, away from 6 million
> 
> #2) The bodies are usually naked. So how do yo know they are Jews?
> 
> ...


a lot of the bodies we see being burried did indeed die mostly from starvation
the jews killed in the camps were generally cremated
thats why you dont see the bodies
why do you think they had so many crematories in those camps?


----------



## jla1178 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> #3) The pictures don't show how they died.
> 
> Stravation? Disease?, Over Work?, Suicide?



All at once?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> a lot of the bodies we see being burried did indeed die mostly from starvation
> the jews killed in the camps were generally cremated
> thats why you dont see the bodies
> why do you think they had so many crematories in those camps?


DOn't you know that was for BBQ'ing!


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2008)

The so called crematories were actually bakerys.

The huge work camps had to provide massive amounts of bread for not only the workers, but also the German soilders and civilians.

The Holohoax fraud liers declaired them to be crematories after the war.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2008)

jla1178 said:


> All at once?


Good point!

It is hard to say when the people died or committed suicide.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> The so called crematories were actually bakerys.
> 
> The huge work camps had to provide massive amounts of bread for not only the workers, but also the German soilders and civilians.
> 
> The Holohoax fraud liers declaired them to be crematories after the war.


yeah, thats why they found human remains in them
wow, you really are stupid


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah, i can see how you might be confused

bakery oven






Auschwitz oven





they look SOOOOO similar


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess all these pictures are hoax also!


Holocaust Pictures Exhibition


----------



## jla1178 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Good point!
> 
> It is hard to say when the people died or committed suicide.



Except that the human body wastes little time beginning the decomposition process. And having dead bodies around is a major health hazard.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I guess all these pictures are hoax also!
> 
> 
> Holocaust Pictures Exhibition


I guess you don't understand what I am saying.

Yes, the German people and the Nazis didn't like the Jews

Yes, the Jews were rounded up and put in work camps.

Yes, many died from starvation and disease.

Yes, some were murdered.

Yes, some of the diseased bodies were creamated for sanitation reasons.


No, it wasn't even close to 6 million who died.

No, there were not organiged death camps with gas chambers


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I guess you don't understand what I am saying.
> 
> Yes, the German people and the Nazis didn't like the Jews
> 
> ...


the evidence says you are wrong on those last 2
and even the germans admit they were not all "work" camps


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> and even the germans admit they were not all "work" camps


In prison and under torture. 

I am sure the Germans admitted anything they were told to admitt


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> In prison and under torture.
> 
> I am sure the Germans admitted anything they were told to admitt


no, moron, in their own records


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no, moron, in their own records


Why should I believe in obvious forgeries???


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Why should I believe in obvious forgeries???


you're pathetic


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni man, I am 65 years old. I knew two soldiers that actually helped free two of these camps. Were you to have repeated your foolishness to them, you would have been hurt. Even when they were old men. So take your lies and peddle them. You are not allowed to rewrite history.


----------



## jillian (Nov 27, 2008)

Old Rocks said:


> Sunni man, I am 65 years old. I knew two soldiers that actually helped free two of these camps. Were you to have repeated your foolishness to them, you would have been hurt. Even when they were old men. So take your lies and peddle them. You are not allowed to rewrite history.



What amazes me is that anyone bothers to try to educate the useless piece of garbage. 

Ah well...


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2008)

jillian said:


> What amazes me is that anyone bothers to try to educate the useless piece of garbage.
> 
> Ah well...


i just try to not let his lies go unresponded to
so someone else coming in and reading it knows that he is full of shit from the get go


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2008)

Old Rocks said:


> Sunni man, I am 65 years old. I knew two soldiers that actually helped free two of these camps. Were you to have repeated your foolishness to them, you would have been hurt. Even when they were old men. So take your lies and peddle them. You are not allowed to rewrite history.


I am not saying there were camps. Of course there were camps.

I'm just saying that the so called Holocaust story has been greatly embellished to make it into a huge money making enterprise.


----------



## jillian (Nov 27, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i just try to not let his lies go unresponded to
> so someone else coming in and reading it knows that he is full of shit from the get go



Oh I hear ya. But it's pretty amazing that anyone is that ignorant, isn't it?

I almost think he's pulling our legs and posting for attention.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I am not saying there were camps. Of course there were camps.
> 
> I'm just saying that the so called Holocaust story has been greatly embellished to make it into a huge money making enterprise.


no, it hasnt, it really WAS as bad as it is portrayed


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2008)

jillian said:


> Oh I hear ya. But it's pretty amazing that anyone is that ignorant, isn't it?
> 
> I almost think he's pulling our legs and posting for attention.


Jillian, why do you even troll these threads?

All you do is call names and make nasty remarkes.

You never seem to join the debate or add anything to it.

As one of the "Chosen People" seems like you would want to get involved.

Because I can assure you that I am doing everything I can on this board and others to expose the blatant lies of the Holohoax!!


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I guess you don't understand what I am saying.
> 
> Yes, the German people and the Nazis didn't like the Jews
> 
> ...


Did you look at all the pictures? There were plans for the gas chambers and how many they would hold, they seems like quite a bit for a 24 hr period and then multply that by how many years they were doing it and that is only one way they were killing them. Do you think the genocides in Rwanda were fictional also?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Jillian, why do you even troll these threads?
> 
> All you do is call names and make nasty remarkes.
> 
> ...


YOu are talking to Jillian about nasty remarks when half your posts are completly insulting to either gay people or another example this thread. YOu are pretty much saying the jewish people and the US lied about what happened over there.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 27, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> YOu are talking to Jillian about nasty remarks when half your posts are completly insulting to either gas people or another example this thread. YOu are pretty much saying the jewish people and the US lied about what happened over there.



or exaggerating.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> or exaggerating.


Did you like my typo, it first said gas instead of gay. I guess sunni is also insulting towards people with gas! haha


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 27, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Did you like my typo, it first said gas instead of gay. I guess sunni is also insulting towards people with gas! haha



no- I was only commenting on the last sentence  but hanging around people with gas does suck.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 28, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> YOu are talking to Jillian about nasty remarks when half your posts are completly insulting to either gay people or another example this thread. YOu are pretty much saying the jewish people and the US lied about what happened over there.


The difference is that I am just discussing issues and historical events. I may attack homos and their lifestyle, but I am NOT attacking individual gays on the board.

But people like Jillian and others cuss me personally and call me names. In my book that is very low and does nothing to further the dialouge.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Why should I believe in obvious forgeries???



Are these forgeries as obvious a fraud as Mohammed is?


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 30, 2008)

Idiot.
=========================

Testimony at Nuremburg, 1946 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rudolf Hoess born in 1900, , joined the SS in 1933, and eventually commanded the massive extermination center of Auschwitz, whose name has come to symbolize humanity's ultimate descent into evil. This is his signed testimony at the Post-War trials of Major War Criminals held at Nuremburg. 

=========================

1, RUDOLF FRANZ FERDINAND HOESS, being first duly sworn, depose and say as follows: 

1. I am forty*six years old, and have been a member of the NSDAPI since 1922; a member of the SS since 1934; a member of the Waffen*SS since 1939. I was a member from 1 December 1934 of the SS Guard Unit, the so*called Deathshead Formation (Totenkopf Verband). 

2. I have been constantly associated with the administration of concentration camps since 1934, serving at Dachau until 1938; then as Adjutant in Sachsenhausen from 1938 to 1 May, 1940, when I was appointed Commandant of Auschwitz. l commanded Auschwitz until 1 December,1943, and estimate that at least 2,500,000 victims were executed and exterminated there by gassing and burning, and at least another half million succumbed to starvation and disease, making a total dead of about 3,000,000. This figure represents about 70% or 80% of all persons sent to Auschwitz as prisoners, the remainder having been selected and used for slave labor in the concentration camp industries. Included among the executed and burnt were approximately 20,000 Russian prisoners of war (previously screened out of Prisoner of War cages by the Gestapo) who were delivered at Auschwitz in Wehrmacht transports operated by regular Wehrmacht officers and men. The remainder of the total number of victims included about 100,000 German Jews, and great numbers of citizens (mostly Jewish) from Holland, France, Belgium, Poland, Hungary, Czechoslovakia, Greece, or other countries. We executed about 400,000 Hungarian Jews alone at Auschwitz in the summer of 1944. 

4. Mass executions by gassing commenced during the summer 1941 and continued until fall 1944.1 personally supervised executions at Auschwitz until the first of December 1943 and know by reason of my continued duties in the Inspectorate of Concentration Camps WVHA2 that these mass executions continued as stated above. All mass executions by gassing took place under the direct order, supervision and responsibility of RSHA.31 received all orders for carrying out these mass executions directly from RSHA. 

6. The "final solution" of the Jewish question meant the complete extermination of all Jews in Europe. l was ordered to establish extermination facilities at Auschwitz in June 1941. At that time there were already in the general govemment three other extermination camps; BELZEK, TREBLINKA and WOLZEK. These camps were under the Einsatzkommando of the Security Police and SD. I visited Treblinka to find out how they carried out their exterminations. The Camp Commandant at Treblinka told me that he had liquidated 80,000 in the course of one*half year. He was principally concerned with liquidating all the Jews from the Warsaw Ghetto. He used monoxide gas and I did not think that his methods were very efficient. So when I set up the extermination building at Auschwitz, l used Cyclon B, which was a crystallized Prussic Acid which we dropped into the death chamber from a small opening. It took from 3 to 15 minutes to kill the people in the death chamber depending upon climatic conditions. We knew when the people were dead because their screaming stopped. We usually waited about one*half hour before we opened the doors and removed the bodies. After the bodies were removed our special commandos took off the rings and extracted the gold from the teeth of the corpses. 

7. Another improvement we made over Treblinka was that we built our gas chambers to accommodate 2,000 people at one time, whereas at Treblinka their 10 gas chambers only accommodated 200 people each. The way we selected our victims was as follows: we had two SS doctors on duty at Auschwitz to examine the incoming transports of prisoners. The prisoners would be marched by one of the doctors who would make spot decisions as they walked by. Those who were fit for work were sent into the Camp. Others were sent immediately to the extermination plants. Children of tender years were invariably exterminated since by reason of their youth they were unable to work. Still another improvement we made over Treblinka was that at Treblinka the victims almost always knew that they were to be exterminated and at Auschwitz we endeavored to fool the victims into thinking that they were to go through a delousing process. Of course, frequently they realized our true intentions and we sometimes had riots and difficulties due to that fact. Very frequently women would hide their children under the clothes but of course when we found them we would send the children in to be exterminated. We were required to carry out these exterminations in secrecy but of course the foul and nauseating stench from the continuous burning of bodies permeated the entire area and all of the people living in the surrounding communities knew that exterminations were going on at Auschwitz . 

8. We received from time to time special prisoners from the local Gestapo office. The SS doctors killed such prisoners by injections of benzine. Doctors had orders to write ordinary death certificates and could put down any reason at all for the cause of death. 

9. From time to time we conducted medical experiments on women inmates, including sterilization and experiments relating to cancer. Most of the people who died under these experiments had been already condemned to death by the Gestapo. 

10. Rudolf Mildner was the chief of the Gestapo at Kattowicz and as such was head of the political department at Auschwitz which conducted third degree methods of interrogation from approximately March 1941 until September 1943. As such, he frequently sent prisoners to Auschwitz for incarceration or execution. He visited Auschwitz on several occasions. The Gestapo Court, the SS Standgericht, which tried persons accused of various crimes, such as escaping Prisoners of War, etc., frequently met within Auschwitz, and Mildner often attended the trial of such persons, who usually were executed in Auschwitz following their sentence. l showed Mildner throughout the extermination plant at Auschwitz and he was directly interested in it since he had to send the Jews from his territory for execution at Auschwitz. 

I understand English as it is written above. The above statements are true; this declaration is made by me voluntarily and without compulsion; after reading over the statement, I have signed and executed the same at Nurnberg, Germany on the fifth day of April 1946.


Rudolf Franz Ferdinand Hoess, "Affidavit, 5 April 1946," in Trial of the Major War Criminals Before the International Tribunal, Nuremberg, 14 November 1945*1 October 1946 (Nuremberg: Secretariat of the International Military Tribunal, 1949), Doc. 3868*PS, vol. 33, 275*79.


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 5, 2009)

*For people to be cremated, the furnaces have to work. If they don't function they can't work. The Auschwitz crematory ovens are all fakes and were built by the Poles under Stalin Soviet Communist direction. The message was that 4 million had been killed and that the ovens held a tremendous hourly capacity, going day and night. Thus arose the Auschwitz Museum which was made to ''prove'' the ''Crimes of Capitalism.'' Today those accused ''Capitalists'' are using it, for what? Against Soviet Communism? Hardly, as it is gone. The Auschwitz ovens shown today haven't even run for a second and not even a little mouse was cremated inside these ovens. Furthermore, those who handled the killings were the so called Jewish Sonderkommando who are supposed to have lured their victims of Roman Catholics, Gypsies, Invalids, Russians, Poles, Germans, Hungarians, Homosexuals, Jehovah's Witnesses, Evangelicals, Orthodox, etc., into the Gas Chamber. It seems that none of these have ever been charged for their supposed crimes, which means they are either fabricated or these people have an extraordinary ability to hide, and have help in their hiding. Not much to be surprised over perhaps, as Roman Polanski, was able to ''hide'' right inside Germany and Poland, and the Germans even seem to have given him Government subsidies for his filmings.*


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 5, 2009)

Well Sunni, you and your hero stand alone on this one...


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually, Ahmadinejad is a friend of the Jewish people and has nothing against them.

He is only opposed the the Zionists who rule the rogue state of Israel.

Outside of Israel, Iran has the largest population of Jewish citizens.

There is even an elected Jewish member of the Iranian Parliment.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunni, gotta tell you dude, you need to seek help.
In the part of the country I live in there are old men who were there that will kill you with no remorse for spouting this bullshit.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunni, you are formally invited to the VFW in Eagar, Arizona.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 5, 2009)

*Major French Magazine Acknowledges Auschwitz Gas Chamber Fraud*

One of France's most influential and reputable magazines, L'Express, now acknowledges that "everything is false" about the Auschwitz "gas chamber" that for decades has been shown to tens of thousands of tourists yearly.

"Auschwitz: The Memory of Evil," a lengthy article by journalist and historian Eric Conan, appears in the January 19-25, 1995, issue, pages 54-73 (and in the Jan. 26 international edition). L'Express is a liberal large-circulation weekly news magazine, similar in format to Time or Newsweek.

L'Express also reports that, after a five-year battle among the "experts," Polish president Lech Walesa has decided that the new, revised number of dead to be inscribed on the Birkenau monument will be 1,500,000. (For years the monument proclaimed 4,000,000 Auschwitz deaths.)

Generally speaking, writes Conan, there have been many obvious falsifications in the Auschwitz and Birkenau camp sites. Stefan Wilkanowicz, vice-president of the International Committee of the Polish government's Auschwitz State Museum (and director of an influential Polish Catholic periodical), says:

The biggest blunders have been rectified but the principal discussions are never-ending and far from being settled. I can even say that essential debates, distressing, sometimes unexpected, are only beginning.

About the famous "gas chamber" in the Auschwitz I camp, Conan writes:

In 1948, when the Museum was created, Crematory I was reconstructed in a supposed original state. Everything in it is false [Tout y est faux]: the dimensions of the gas chamber, the locations of the doors, the openings for pouring in Zyklon B, the ovens (rebuilt according to the recollections of some survivors), the height of the chimney. At the end of the 70s, Robert Faurisson exploited those falsifications all the better because at that time the Museum officials balked at admitting them. An American [David Cole] has just shot a video in the gas chamber (still presented as authentic): one may see him questioning the visitors with his "revelations" [Emphasis added.]

Gas chamber fraud acknowledged


----------



## Liability (Dec 5, 2009)

Zyclon B existed.  But it was never used?  Is that it?  

The reconstruction of the chamber is wrong as to dimensions and door placement, but the gas chamber DID exist, yet the erroneous re-construction means that people were not exterminated?  

If there is any hint of logic in the crap being spewed by the Holocaust Denier, sunni mutt, it is not able to show its head.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> In a dramatic and unprecedented videotaped interview, Dr. Franciszek Piper, senior curator and director of archives of the Auschwitz State Museum admitted on camera that 'Krema 1,' the alleged 'homicidal gas chamber' shown off to hundreds of thousands of tourists every year at the Auschwitz main camp, was, in fact, fabricated after the war by the Soviet Union -apparently on the direct orders of Josef Stalin.
> 
> What Piper said - in effect and on camera - was that the explosive 1988 Leuchter Report was correct: no homicidal gassings took place in the buildings designated as 'homicidal gas chambers' at Auschwitz.
> 
> ...




First - this article is about 20 years old

Second - the person interviewed was speaking in his third language

Third - yes it was a reconstrucion, when I go to old battlefields, I often see reconstructions.  This is not uncommon.

Fourth - Leuchter is an idiot, who claimed to be an expert, but did not know the levels of gas needed to kill humans


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> In a dramatic and unprecedented videotaped interview, Dr. Franciszek Piper, senior curator and director of archives of the Auschwitz State Museum admitted on camera that 'Krema 1,' the alleged 'homicidal gas chamber' shown off to hundreds of thousands of tourists every year at the Auschwitz main camp, was, in fact, fabricated after the war by the Soviet Union -apparently on the direct orders of Josef Stalin.
> 
> What Piper said - in effect and on camera - was that the explosive 1988 Leuchter Report was correct: no homicidal gassings took place in the buildings designated as 'homicidal gas chambers' at Auschwitz.
> 
> ...



bored?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 5, 2009)

Fact: "Polish president Lech Walesa has decided that the new, revised number of dead to be inscribed on the Birkenau monument will be 1,500,000. (For years the monument proclaimed 4,000,000 Auschwitz deaths.)"

The holocaust myth claims there were 6 million killed.

The Auschwitz numbers have been officially down graded from 4 million to a revised 1.5 million.

That's a 2.5 million difference.

Yet the defenders of the so called Holocaust still claim the sacred 6 million number.

This should make anyone wonder what other aspects of the holohoax they are lying about?

Guess that's why some countries make laws that the "official holocaust story" can't be doubted or critically debated.

What are they really trying to hide???


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 5, 2009)

Some scholars maintain that the definition of the Holocaust should also include the Nazis' systematic murder of millions of people in other groups, including Catholics, ethnic Poles, the Romani, Soviet civilians, Soviet prisoners of war, people with disabilities, homosexuals, Jehovah's Witnesses, and other political and religious opponents. By this definition, the total number of Holocaust victims would be between 11 million and 17 million people.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 5, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> Some scholars maintain that the definition of the Holocaust should also include the Nazis' systematic murder of millions of people in other groups, including Catholics, ethnic Poles, the Romani, Soviet civilians, Soviet prisoners of war, people with disabilities, homosexuals, Jehovah's Witnesses, and other political and religious opponents. By this definition, the total number of Holocaust victims would be between 11 million and 17 million people.


 Zionist Jews run the Holocaust Industry

They really don't care about other people (goyim) who were killed.

Holocaust Museums and memorials are big business.

If they included others, then they would have to share the gentile guilt money.


----------



## Liability (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Some scholars maintain that the definition of the Holocaust should also include the Nazis' systematic murder of millions of people in other groups, including Catholics, ethnic Poles, the Romani, Soviet civilians, Soviet prisoners of war, people with disabilities, homosexuals, Jehovah's Witnesses, and other political and religious opponents. By this definition, the total number of Holocaust victims would be between 11 million and 17 million people.
> ...



Why are you so urgently trying to minimize what the Nazis did.  

You are lying, of course, but EVEN IF your "numbers" were marginally true, what possible difference does that make?

Is it "ok" if the fucking Nazis killed ONLY 1.5 million Jews, you scumbag?


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Some scholars maintain that the definition of the Holocaust should also include the Nazis' systematic murder of millions of people in other groups, including Catholics, ethnic Poles, the Romani, Soviet civilians, Soviet prisoners of war, people with disabilities, homosexuals, Jehovah's Witnesses, and other political and religious opponents. By this definition, the total number of Holocaust victims would be between 11 million and 17 million people.
> ...




For some reason there is a lot of old men that ended up being among those that liberated some of the camps here in Eagar. They can be found at the VFW. I would invite you again to come and speak to them. I trust their eyewitness accounts and disbelieve your evil denial spurred on by your hatred of Jews.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 5, 2009)

Liability said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



I am NOT sticking up for what the Nazis did to the Jews.

The fact that even ONE innocent Jew was murdered at their hands was a tragedy.

I just don't like the idea that the so called holocaust story is now officially set in stone and NO debate is tolerated.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 5, 2009)

Here is a good article that voices the opinion that muslims, of all people, should not be denying the holocaust.
Basically it says: your next! 
very disturbing


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 5, 2009)

dammit man I forgot the link, lol
The Road to the Muslim Holocaust


----------



## noose4 (Dec 5, 2009)

Regarding the holocaust, I will go by the words of the U.S. Soldiers who liberated the camps

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3spylFMmNw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3spylFMmNw[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 5, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> and disbelieve your *evil denial *spurred on by your *hatred of Jews*.



First of all, I do not hate the Jews. They are a wonderful and creative people.

Why do you label someone who just doubts certain aspects of the so called holocaust and asks for open debate on the subject as being evil?


----------



## Liability (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



"Debate" on the accuracy of the NUMBERS?  That's of true significance and importance to us -- why?

Is the "lesson" we hope to learn from the evils of the Nazi regime somehow mitigated a bit if the monsters killed fewer jews (not to mention all the millions of non-Jews)?


----------



## blu (Dec 5, 2009)

the zionists definitely own the holocaust history. if you ask the common person they don't even know that other groups besides jews were sent to the camps.

with that said, have to agree with liability, arguing over the number of millions is pretty petty.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 5, 2009)

There are many more problems with the official holocaust story besides the artifically high numbers.

The gas chamber allegations are totally fraudlent.

The alleged mass use of crematoriums is basically nonsense..


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> There are many more problems with the official holocaust story besides the artifically high numbers.
> 
> The gas chamber allegations are totally fraudlent.
> 
> The alleged mass use of crematoriums is basically nonsense..


you are wrong
but you will never admit it no matter how much evidence is presented
just like the fucking troofers


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 5, 2009)

*The Jewish Sonderkommando were supposed to be a most bloodthirsty and vicious group who in effect run the whole killing operations. For this they were duly showered with all sorts of luxuries, such as constant brothel visits to the Auschwitz Brothel at Block 24, at the very entrance of the Main Gate, and opposite to the largest building in the Auschwitz Camp, namely its huge kitchen building, which; Stalin Communists later, when taking over the camp, and having put in their own ''Capitalist Criminals, painted over to black color. The Jewish Sonderkommando handling all the killings, could be compared to the ancient Zealots and Sicarii which Jewish Historian Josephus mentions about. They had ready use of the Camp Cinema, the Swimming Pool, Theatre, and other preferential treatments. In fact, they obtained the real ''Sonderbehandling,'' Special Treatment for their ruthless killings. How many Jehovah's Witnesses they killed in cold blood is not known. Stalin gave the number killed to 4 million. Part of these were Jehovah's Witnesses. None of Jehovah's Witnesses ever belonged to the Serial Killing Jewish Sonderkommando. It is about time that they ask for compensaton from Israel for having been responsible in causing their wanton deaths.*


----------



## Trojan (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Fact: "Polish president Lech Walesa has decided that the new, revised number of dead to be inscribed on the Birkenau monument will be 1,500,000. (For years the monument proclaimed 4,000,000 Auschwitz deaths.)"
> 
> The holocaust myth claims there were 6 million killed.
> 
> ...



The prior number was 4 million, but it was total victims, not Jews -- and it was never accepted by Western historians.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 5, 2009)

More and more people are becomming aware that the so called holocaust isn't exactly a done deal.

For years the official story was set in stone.

Now people are starting to ask questions and finding inconsistencies that border on outright fraud.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 5, 2009)

I do not know about the ovens and the gas chambers at Auschwitz. But I have visited Dachau twice and know a guy who was there 3 days after the liberation of the camp. Those ovens were real.



> What is the ITS Bad Arolsen Holocaust Archive?
> 
> The ITS Holocaust Archive in Bad Arolsen, Germany contains the fullest records of Nazi persecutions in existence.
> 
> ...



The Germans are very very good record keepers, I guess it's in their blood.

For more:
Holocaust Records Archive - International Tracing Service ITS Bad Arolsen Germany - 16 Miles of Nazi Files


----------



## Trojan (Dec 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> More and more people are becomming aware that the so called holocaust isn't exactly a done deal.
> 
> For years the official story was set in stone.
> 
> Now people are starting to ask questions and finding inconsistencies that border on outright fraud.



This is a lie, the Holocaust Deniers are unproductive and delusional -- proof of this is that the OP is an article from 20 years ago


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 6, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > and disbelieve your *evil denial *spurred on by your *hatred of Jews*.
> ...



I label this type of insistence as evil because the eyewitness evidence as well as photographic evidence exists. Holocaust denial is simply a method that evil people use to attempt to cause it to happen again.

I thought about it for awhile and believe I have figured sunniman out.

Here is my belief:

Sunniman is not muslim at all, nor is he mideastern. My theory is that he is likely a marine, active or retired, that was in the mideast long enough to know just enough about the religion and the culture to pass himself off as a muslim. It is likely he is a big white guy from one of our southern states. While I was living in the carolinas, I witnessed white seperatists posing as 'advocates' of the 'poor black' people while in reality they were working to foster racial tensions between blacks and whites.
That's what sunniman really is. He poses as a muslim but in reality he wishes to destroy islam. It is likely he is a big white 'christian' bubba from one of our southern states. He comes on message boards such as this one, as well as several others, simply to foster hate towards muslims. The true intent of sunniman is to foster enough hate to actually allow another holocaust to occur, this time towards the muslims of the world.
I expect he will deny it, but in time I will be proven to be correct.
Now that we know what he is up to, we can all react accordingly.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 6, 2009)

slackjawed said:


> I thought about it for awhile and believe I have figured sunniman out.
> 
> Here is my belief:
> 
> ...



Dang slackjawed, it didn't take you very long to figure me and expose my agenda.

You should hire out as one of those profiler guys that solves cases by psychological deduction.

I am actually a white guy named Bubba from Alabama. Who is right wing rebublican, christian fundamentalist. and member of the Aryan Nation. I hate blacks, jews, and especially muslims.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 6, 2009)

Sunni you surprise me by 'outing' yourself when confronted by the "facts". As always, in spite of the harrassment you get on this board, I am impressed with your sense of humor.


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 7, 2009)

*With great erudition and skill we have been taught how to differ between a bake oven and a crematory oven. To help us in this task we have been presented a dear lady at the bake oven with three delicious loaves giving us the reminder of Jesus Christ that man shall not live by bread alone. Many of us, now want to know where exactly that oven is found which is acclaimed by the skilled enlightener of our frail minds. The text says, Auschwitz, but where in Auschwitz is this oven located? Does anyone know?*


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 7, 2009)

i didnt know you were white..sunni.....and what is your problem with the south slack?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 7, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i didnt know you were white..sunni.....and what is your problem with the south slack?



I am of Irish heritage with blue eyes  

Slack sent me a nice rep. I think we are buds now


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 7, 2009)

lol blue eyes....never occurred to me to ask....somewhere the irish are making like whirling deverish in their graves ....now if you were a sufi....i might have been more receiptive...


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't have problems with the south and I rep'ed sunni simply because he has such a sense of humor.
I live in the south.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2009)

Auschwitz: Zyklon B

Conspiracy nuts are exactly that, fucking nuts.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 7, 2009)

GEORGE ORWELL said:


> *With great erudition and skill we have been taught how to differ between a bake oven and a crematory oven. To help us in this task we have been presented a dear lady at the bake oven with three delicious loaves giving us the reminder of Jesus Christ that man shall not live by bread alone. Many of us, now want to know where exactly that oven is found which is acclaimed by the skilled enlightener of our frail minds. The text says, Auschwitz, but where in Auschwitz is this oven located? Does anyone know?*



Auschwitz: Inside the Nazi State . Maps & Plans | PBS


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 13, 2009)

*It seems impossible to locate the oven alleged to be at Auschwitz. A bake oven is shown with a woman handling loaves of bread and an oven which one can't make out what it is used for. If this oven can't be found at Auschwitz it evidently is used as Doctrine and as such as a fraud. If this is so, and the oven can't be found at Auschwitz, the question must be asked: What other gimmicks are used by some people to prove  the Commercial Holocaust Cult, and for what reason is it that they go to such length as using fake objects to prove their point?*


----------



## Trojan (Dec 13, 2009)

GEORGE ORWELL said:


> *It seems impossible to locate the oven alleged to be at Auschwitz. *



This is a lie, the ovens are well known


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 15, 2009)

*In the story about the Emperor's New Clothes everyone knew, yet everyone was wrong. The Emperor was indeed walking in the nude in spite of all people praising him for his fine clothes. And this it seems how it is with the Commercial Holocaust Cult where its adepts seem to bring out one ''proof'' of Relics after another with the use of slight of hand. ''Everyone knows,'' that is exactly the issue between fact and fiction. If this oven exist at Auschwitz, where is it located? All that is needed is to tell us where it is located there and  the problem is solved. We don't want to be made yet another sucker. The  task is easy, so let's have it to show it is not a fraud.*


----------



## Godboy (Dec 15, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> In a dramatic and unprecedented videotaped interview, Dr. Franciszek Piper, senior curator and director of archives of the Auschwitz State Museum admitted on camera that 'Krema 1,' the alleged 'homicidal gas chamber' shown off to hundreds of thousands of tourists every year at the Auschwitz main camp, was, in fact, fabricated after the war by the Soviet Union -apparently on the direct orders of Josef Stalin.
> 
> What Piper said - in effect and on camera - was that the explosive 1988 Leuchter Report was correct: no homicidal gassings took place in the buildings designated as 'homicidal gas chambers' at Auschwitz.
> 
> ...



God damn, you are fucking dumb Sunni. I do enjoy making fun of muslim retards though (aka islamotards), so stick around.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 15, 2009)

GEORGE ORWELL said:


> *In the story about the Emperor's New Clothes everyone knew, yet everyone was wrong. The Emperor was indeed walking in the nude in spite of all people praising him for his fine clothes. And this it seems how it is with the Commercial Holocaust Cult where its adepts seem to bring out one ''proof'' of Relics after another with the use of slight of hand. ''Everyone knows,'' that is exactly the issue between fact and fiction. If this oven exist at Auschwitz, where is it located? All that is needed is to tell us where it is located there and  the problem is solved. We don't want to be made yet another sucker. The  task is easy, so let's have it to show it is not a fraud.*


Bush at Auschwitz


Ovens, Gas chamber to the right.


Ovens again.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 15, 2009)

GEORGE ORWELL said:


> *In the story about the Emperor's New Clothes everyone knew, yet everyone was wrong. The Emperor was indeed walking in the nude in spite of all people praising him for his fine clothes. And this it seems how it is with the Commercial Holocaust Cult where its adepts seem to bring out one ''proof'' of Relics after another with the use of slight of hand. ''Everyone knows,'' that is exactly the issue between fact and fiction. If this oven exist at Auschwitz, where is it located? All that is needed is to tell us where it is located there and  the problem is solved. We don't want to be made yet another sucker. The  task is easy, so let's have it to show it is not a fraud.*



Krema II to V were destroyed by the Nazi's before their retreat

photos here

http://www.scrapbookpages.com/auschwitzscrapbook/index.html


Krema III air photo






Krema III again






Krema IV






Any questions?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Dec 15, 2009)

Even if this is TRUE it does NOT explain away rounding up and killing (no matter the means) "enemies of the state" This comment may just send Rabbi into a catatonic state of mind to find that I BELIEVE that as many as MILLIONS of Jews were put to death in Germany and it was quite possibly the single most disgusting act of brutality EVER in the history of man kind (Mao killed millions too). Hitler was NOT a fool, he knew how to use NATIONALISM and FEDERALIZING of power to turn his PSYCHOPATHIC hatred of MANY groups of Germans into the mass murder of those groups (not just the Jewish).

Now if you want to know what made his rise possible you MUST look into what was done to Germany after WWI then you begin to understand how he used the humilitating conditions imposed on Germany after WWI to good effect to use RABID Nationalism as a means to his TWISTED ends. You may also begin to understand why since then we have pulled defeated nations from the ashes and rebuilt them. We tried to leave the Japanese with SOME sense of pride by leaving the Emperor as the "leader" rather than try to FORCE our form of gov't on them.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 15, 2009)

The Jewish bankers had stabbed the German people in the back during WWI

Causing the humiliating defeat that left Germany in finincial ruins.

The average German knew this and resented the traitorous German jews.

Hitler just said what everyone knew to be the truth.

So it was easy to convince the citizens to rid their country of this menace.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 15, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Jewish bankers had stabbed the German people in the back during WWI
> 
> Causing the humiliating defeat that left Germany in finincial ruins.
> 
> ...



There were 6 million bankers involved in this supposed treachery, and many of them were children? Why were germans using child bankers?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni man, I am 65 years old. I knew two soldiers that actually helped free two of these camps. Were you to have repeated your foolishness to them, you would have been hurt. Even when they were old men. So take your lies and peddle them. You are not allowed to rewrite history.
> ...






Sorry to make fun here but maybe Gore can make some money off of the Germans for global warming.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Dec 16, 2009)

So let us assume that 6 million Jews were mudered that it is ALL true........That was one of the single most disgusting acts of mass murder EVER bur how LONG and how MUCH must will the nation of Israel be paid? How much longer can that event be used to justify ANY attrocities that ISRAEL commits? Although CLEARLY of a lesser degree leveling houses and isolating the West bank from FOOD, POWER, WATER, and MEDICINE while CIVILIANS die right along side a VERY small # of militants is an attrocity and LONGER be frogiven because of the actions of a madman from 70 years ago. WHY are WE the American taxpayer giving Israel BILLIONS of $s and and our most sofisticated US weapons systems?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Dec 16, 2009)

HOW LONG will OUR guilt be exploited? What did WE the USofA do to be held to this same type of guilt as those who commited the attrocities......How long will the WOLD be EXPLOITED for something that happened 70 YEARS ago? Why can't the native tribes of the Americas demand reperations from SPAIN? Why no WORLD GUILT about using BIOLOGICAL weapons against the Native Americans.......That's right BIOLOGICAL weapons (chiken pox) against a SPECIFIC ethnic group? I would think this would be the FIRST use of a BIOLOGICAL weapon. Is that ATTROCITY just forgiven and forgotten because WE were the victors?

"WHO CONTROLS THE PAST NOW CONTROLS THE FUTURE, WHO CONTROL THE PRESENT NOW CONTROLS THE PAST!!!" Hell even the Japanese untilL recently denied their "comfort girls" (their own citizens) they still deny many of their ATROCIOUS acts during WWII and yet THEY don't pay US for their actions. Many of the  servicemen they captured were put in forced labor camps for some Japanese corps that still exist such as Mitsubishi. Have WE been paid or do we use the event to beat the WORLD over the head and demand sympathy for OUR loses? NO and it is time for Israel to quit using GUILT to get whatever they want INCLUDING a pass on THEIR acts against humanity.


----------



## Liability (Dec 16, 2009)

I harbor no guilt for what some Germans (and its allies) did to many many European Jews (and many millions of other people) at around the time of WWII.

I harbor no guilt for what some white people in America did to many black Africans from the time period before the Founding of this Republic up until around the time of the American Civil War.

Going a bit further back in time, I confess I harbor no guilt over the behavior of some homo sapiens sapiens toward some Neanderthals, either.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Dec 17, 2009)

Liability said:


> I harbor no guilt for what some Germans (and its allies) did to many many European Jews (and many millions of other people) at around the time of WWII.
> 
> I harbor no guilt for what some white people in America did to many black Africans from the time period before the Founding of this Republic up until around the time of the American Civil War.
> 
> Going a bit further back in time, I confess I harbor no guilt over the behavior of some homo sapiens sapiens toward some Neanderthals, either.






But our LEADERSHIP obviously DOES! If we didn't feel some kind of OBLIGATION to Israel then we would make it CLEAR that if Israel engages in a war of aggresion against its neighbors the USA will NOT send its young men and women to DIE for Israel.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 17, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> In a dramatic and unprecedented videotaped interview, Dr. Franciszek Piper, senior curator and director of archives of the Auschwitz State Museum admitted on camera that 'Krema 1,' the alleged 'homicidal gas chamber' shown off to hundreds of thousands of tourists every year at the Auschwitz main camp, was, in fact, fabricated after the war by the Soviet Union -apparently on the direct orders of Josef Stalin.
> 
> What Piper said - in effect and on camera - was that the explosive 1988 Leuchter Report was correct: no homicidal gassings took place in the buildings designated as 'homicidal gas chambers' at Auschwitz.
> 
> ...



the interview


----------



## Liability (Dec 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > I harbor no guilt for what some Germans (and its allies) did to many many European Jews (and many millions of other people) at around the time of WWII.
> ...



Nope.

Our alleged leadership might merely have concluded that Israel is a more sane and rational partner in that explosive region of economic and strategic interest to the U.S. than anybody else out there.

And that view of Israel seems quite reasonable, rational and correct.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 17, 2009)

Chemistry is Not the Science: Rudolf, Rhetoric, and Reduction


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you don't understand what I am saying.
> ...



The Jews have admitted 6 million Jews weren't killed. The numbers for Auschwitz went from 4 million to 1.2 million.

6 million -  the 4 million number for Auschwitz-Berkenau) = 2million elsewhere

2million elsewhere  + 2.1 million *the New number for A-B) = 3.2 million

Yet we're still fed the 6 million total number!

See my thread on Jewish MAth


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 17, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Sunni man, I am 65 years old. I knew two soldiers that actually helped free two of these camps. Were you to have repeated your foolishness to them, you would have been hurt. Even when they were old men. So take your lies and peddle them. You are not allowed to rewrite history.



'shutup or I'll hurt you' is not a refutation....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 17, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1818176 said:
			
		

> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



And I say your math is totally fucked. The Germans were (and are still) very very good at keeping records. They kept records so well that we know who they had in what camp and what address they were living at when they were taken prisoner. They killed at least 6 Million in the camps. And no amount of your fuzzy math can hide that fact.

Holocaust Records Archive - International Tracing Service ITS Bad Arolsen Germany - 16 Miles of Nazi Files


> The archives contain 50 million pages, housed in thousands of filing cabinets in 6 buildings. Overall, there are 16 miles of shelves holding information about the victims of the Nazis.
> 
> The documents - scraps of paper, transport lists, registration books, labor documents, medical records, and finally death registers  record the arrest, transportation and extermination of the victims. In some case, even the amount and size of the lice found on the prisoners heads were recorded.



It's all there for the world to see, and there is no denying it.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1818176 said:
			
		

> The Jews have admitted 6 million Jews weren't killed. The numbers for Auschwitz went from 4 million to 1.2 million.
> 
> 6 million -  the 4 million number for Auschwitz-Berkenau) = 2million elsewhere
> 
> ...



This is called the fun with numbers gambit, deniers love this one and its just full of half truths and complete fabrications.

First off, no Jews had admitted to or denied any numbers.  The numbers have been studied verified and published by historians, not some mythical 'Jew' authority.

Second, at no time did Western Historians claim 4 millions Jews died at Auschwitz.  In fact, not even the Soviets made that claim.  The Soviets made a calculation on a theoritical maximum for the crematoriums and claimed 4 million PEOPLE were killed, at no time and in no way was the 4 million number a Jewish only number, nor was it ever -- EVER - used as part of the caluclation regarding the number of Jews murdered during the Holocuat.

When the Iron Curtain fell, the Auschwitz museaum opened itself to facts and revised the number down - it was only at this time that it was alleged that most of the victims were Jewish.  (approx 1 million)

BTW - there are a number of estimates for the numbers of Jews killed in the Holocaust, number compiled by historians, these numbers range from 4.5 million to just over 6 million -- most commonly held beliefs settle in at some number over 5 million.

example

Axis History Forum &bull; View topic - Number of Victims of the Holocaust - Reference Thread

Victims of the German 'Final Solution of the European Jewish Question' 

Germany 150,000 
Austria 48,767 
Luxemburg 720 
Netherlands 100,000 
Belgium 23,484 
France 76,134 
Denmark 116 
Norway 758 
Finland 8 German refugees handed over 
Italy 6,513 
Albania 591 
Greece 59,185 
Yugoslavia: 65,000 
Hungary 410,000+ (1940 borders) 
Czech Republic 77,297(1940 borders) 
Slovakia 66,000 (1940 borders) 
Romania 120,919 (1940 borders) 
Estonia 1,000 
Latvia 77,000 
Lithuania 140,000 (1939 borders) 
USSR 1,050,000 (1939 borders 
- Belorussian SSR 250,000 (1939 borders) 
- Ukrainian SSR 656,000 (1939 borders) 
- Russian SFSR 144,000 
Poland 2,890,000 (1939 borders) 
- western Poland 1,600,000 (German occupation from 1939) 
- eastern Poland 1,210,000 
- Wilno district 80,000 
*Total 5,364,492 as a minimum *


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 17, 2009)

Trojan said:


> When the Iron Curtain fell, the Auschwitz museaum opened itself to facts and revised the number down



So you admit that it was inflated using non-facts....


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 17, 2009)

To the Zionist Jews the 6 million number is sacred.

If you suggest the real number was 5,999,999 instead of 6 million.

You will be called anti-semitic and a Nazi.

Believe me, I have had it happen to me many times.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> To the Zionist Jews the 6 million number is sacred.
> 
> If you suggest the real number was 5,999,999 instead of 6 million.
> 
> ...



This is an absolute lie, numbers under 6 million have been published for decades but some of the most significant historians on the subject - that others call you anti-semitic or a Nazi just shows to your character.


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 19, 2009)

*



Baking bread requires some heat. The oven shown purporting to be at Auschwitz is an obvious fake. An attempt to prove the Commercial Holocaust Cult by slight of hand. This oven can not be found there, and the person who posted it seems to be unable to help us out where it is located at Auschwitz. A good help would be if we were shown the bake ovens at Auschwitz and then shots on the crematory ovens as Stalin's soldiers found them in taking over Auschwitz in order to put free the ''Communist Criminals'' and put in there instead the ''Capitalist Criminals.'' In other words: The same old song!*


----------



## Trojan (Dec 19, 2009)

GEORGE ORWELL said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Baking bread requires some heat. The oven shown purporting to be at Auschwitz is an obvious fake. An attempt to prove the Commercial Holocaust Cult by slight of hand. This oven can not be found there, and the person who posted it seems to be unable to help us out where it is located at Auschwitz. A good help would be if we were shown the bake ovens at Auschwitz and then shots on the crematory ovens as Stalin's soldiers found them in taking over Auschwitz in order to put free the ''Communist Criminals'' and put in there instead the ''Capitalist Criminals.'' In other words: The same old song!*


















So you have an image, a position on the map of the camp and the position on a map of Europe, do you need an astrological map as well?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 19, 2009)

Those are ovens for baking bread


----------



## Trojan (Dec 19, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Those are ovens for baking bread




Then why are they in the same building as the mortuary?  And why is the kitchen half a camp away?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 19, 2009)

Trojan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Those are ovens for baking bread
> ...



Don't know and don't care.


----------



## Liability (Dec 19, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



*Translation*:

*I, Sunni Man, am obliged to confess that there is no reasonable answer to that question other than, ok, the Nazis did have the ovens there for corpses and not for bread-making!*


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

What do crematoria have to do with debunked claims of gassings?


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 19, 2009)

*Thank you for your kind respond. If this goes on, we may just be better off consulting astrologers. For those of us who have visited Auschwitz many a time and have not spent most of our time, as most do, inside the souvenir shop, and then have ''seen it all!,'' we have of course seen, and perhaps even studied the fake crematory ovens which Stalin put there after the war.  The simple, very simple question is: We have been shown a bake oven. Further down is seen another oven purporting to be at Auschwitz. Is THIS OVEN located at Auschwitz? The ovens shown, as anyone can see, even with one eye, IS NOT the oven shown claimed to be at Auschwitz. If this oven, is truly located at Auschwitz, next time we go there we want to take a look at it. Is that request asking too much?*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825139 said:
			
		

> What do crematoria have to do with debunked claims of gassings?



What debunked claims? There is nothing to debunk, the evidence is all there. Inventories names addresses, Even number and size of Lice.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825139 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The rooms the Jews/soviets/Americans all said were used for delousing beds tested positive for cyanide. The 'converted gas chaber' and 'gas chamber showers' they claimed were uses for murder tested negative for cyanide. Did you miss the video I posted oearleir?



			
				&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1818087 said:
			
		

> link



<embed id=VideoPlayback src=http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-5797124812012148738&hl=en&fs=true style=width:400px;height:326px allowFullScreen=true allowScriptAccess=always type=application/x-shockwave-flash> </embed>


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825229 said:
			
		

> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825139 said:
> ...




Oh please. one video against thousands of witnesses to include the Germans own papers, and the Nuremberg trials?

50 Million Pages of Nazi Records in ITS Bad Arolsen Archive

16 miles of proof.

Holocaust Records Archive - International Tracing Service ITS Bad Arolsen Germany - 16 Miles of Nazi Files

You can show your propaganda video to someone else I've been to one of the camps and know personally one of the guys who got to one of the camps just 3 days after it was liberated. Sorry but you cannot debunk the holocaust.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

The Nuremberg trials prove nothing. Much of the evidence presented therin has been refuted, including admissions of persons in charge of Hoess that his testimony was extracted through torture.

You've proven that you refuse to even consider any evidence that contradicts your brainwashing.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825271 said:
			
		

> The Nuremberg trials prove nothing. Much of the evidence presented therin has been refuted, including admissions of persons in charge of Hoess that his testimony was extracted through torture.
> 
> You've proven that you refuse to even consider any evidence that contradicts your brainwashing.




Oh my God another Bent Light.

What is so difficult to understand about thousands and thousands of witnesses? Why is it so difficult to understand that there are 6 warehouses full of evidence? Do you truly hate the Jews that much?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is the truth about Auschwitz and the Holocaust

Auschwitz and the holocaust


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

1) eyewitnesses are notoriously unreliable

2)the testimony contradicts itself and established facts such as the layout of the camps in question

3)Why is iot that any time someone asks for some trace of honesty and accuracy when dealing with the Nazi's atrocities they're labled a racist and the Jews and their useful idiots plug their ears and scream?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825306 said:
			
		

> 1) eyewitnesses are notoriously unreliable
> 
> 2)the testimony contradicts itself and established facts such as the layout of the camps in question
> 
> 3)Why is iot that any time someone asks for some trace of honesty and accuracy when dealing with the Nazi's atrocities they're labled a racist and the Jews and their useful idiots plug their ears and scream?




Because you are not asking for honesty when you are attempting to deny the atrocities. When it comes to eye witnesses you have a point. Two men in a firefight will tell you two different stories about what happened during that firefight. But tens of thousands who told of the gassing cannot all be wrong. And then of course there was the tons of gas that was found at the camps. And the records at two different factories that produced the gas. And how many people gave confessions? I wonder if they were all tortured? The Holocaust happened, and it happened pretty much the way we all know it did, and you are not going to disprove it with al the evidence that is available proving it. Now take your socialist or communist (or whatever you mean for your little symbol to mean) and leave the dead alone.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 19, 2009)

*Survivor Testimony

Former inmates have confirmed that they saw no evidence of extermination at Auschwitz. *

An Austrian woman, Maria Vanherwaarden, testified about her camp experiences in a Toronto District Court in March 1988. She was interned in Auschwitz-Birkenau in 1942 for having sexual relations with a Polish forced laborer. On the train trip to the camp, a Gypsy woman told her and the others that they would all be gassed at Auschwitz. 

Upon arrival, Maria and the other women were ordered to undress and go into a large concrete room without windows to take a shower. The terrified women were sure that they were about to die. But then, instead of gas, water came out of the shower heads. 

Auschwitz was no vacation center, Maria confirmed. She witnessed the death of many fellow inmates by disease, particularly typhus, and quite a few committed suicide. But she saw no evidence at all of mass killings, gassings, or of any extermination program. 

A Jewish woman named Marika Frank arrived at Auschwitz-Birkenau from Hungary in July 1944, when 25,000 Jews were supposedly gassed and cremated daily. She likewise testified after the war that she heard and saw nothing of "gas chambers" during the time she was interned there. She heard the gassing stories only later.  

The Truth Seeker - Auschwitz: Myths and Facts


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

> there was the tons of gas that was found at the camps.



No shit. It was the most common pesticide and delousing agent in use at the time. Nobody denies that it was used.

The facts remain: I provide evidence and ask for honesty; you refuse to listen because you're thoroughly brainwashed by the zionists.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

Hell, Anne Frank- that lovable lesbian who we're told is the quintessential image of the oppressed Jew- survived Aushvitz-Berkenau only to die in Bergen-Belsen-- of typhus.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> *Survivor Testimony
> 
> Former inmates have confirmed that they saw no evidence of extermination at Auschwitz. *
> 
> ...



Your truth seeker is published by an anti-jewish anti-zion group. No wonder they want to downplay the holocaust.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

The evidence at the camp is given by zionist Jews who make money off of tourists to the camp.


You really want to play this game?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825373 said:
			
		

> Hell, Anne Frank- that lovable lesbian who we're told is the quintessential image of the oppressed Jew- survived Aushvitz-Berkenau only to die in Bergen-Belsen-- of typhus.



Did she die of typhus?  I really don't remember if that was ever revealed. But we know the rest of her story was true, at least in her eyes. I know they found her name in the records at Bad Arolsen, and I know the records listed the address where she had been captured.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 19, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > *Survivor Testimony
> ...



It really doesn't matter who they are or what their agenda is.

The article lists names and dates. And that's what matters.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

Attacking the source usually means they can't refute the evidence.

Exaggerating the atrocities minimalizes the suffering of the victims by saying it wasn't bad enough, what they went through- you have to inflate the numbers and make things up so it'll be sensationalist enough to suit your ends.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So two witnesses against tens of thousands.....OK what ever you want to believe.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825398 said:
			
		

> Attacking the source usually means they can't refute the evidence.
> 
> Exaggerating the atrocities minimalizes the suffering of the victims by saying it wasn't bad enough, what they went through- you have to inflate the numbers and make things up so it'll be sensationalist enough to suit your ends.




If it were one million it would be plenty sensational enough. But close to 6 million? Please.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825398 said:
			
		

> Attacking the source usually means they can't refute the evidence.
> 
> Exaggerating the atrocities minimalizes the suffering of the victims by saying it wasn't bad enough, what they went through- you have to inflate the numbers and make things up so it'll be sensationalist enough to suit your ends.


didn't you just attack a source as a "Zionist" source?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825388 said:
			
		

> The evidence at the camp is given by zionist Jews who make money off of tourists to the camp.
> 
> 
> You really want to play this game?


why yes, you did


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone know the answers to these questions concerning Auschwitz:

How many bodies do they claim were cremated in these ovens?

How many ovens where there in the camp?

What was the energy source for the ovens? (coal, wood, nateral gas, other)

How long do they estimate it took for a body to be incenerated into ashes?

And how many bodies at a time would these ovens hold?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825398 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then why do they lie?

They already admitted the number @ Auschwitz (alleged to have been 2/3 of all victims) was 1/3-1/2 of what they initially alleged- yet the total at the bottom of the equation magically remains the same.

Why lie and say that Jews at Aushwitz saw people go into a building hidden from view by the SS quarters and never come out and that they were killed in a 'gas chamber' that shows no traces of cyanide (unlike the rooms the Jews admit were used to delouse linens and were never alleged to have been used to kill people). Why then lie and say the gas chamber was then moved to another camp to keep the Jews in the dark- a camp where the alleged chambers are easily viable from the main  campgrounds.

Is it all to feed the Zionist agenda? Is it to distract form the American detainment camps that continued to operate after the war in the Pacific was over? Is it both?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Does anyone know the answers to these questions concerning Auschwitz:
> 
> How many bodies do they claim were cremated in these ovens?
> 
> ...




No, I have not studied the camp in that much gory detail. I'm sure you can do a few simple searches and have all your questioned answered though.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 19, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know the answers to these questions concerning Auschwitz:
> ...



Knowing the answers to these questions would make it easy to figure out if the oven story is either true or false.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825414 said:
			
		

> Then why do they lie?
> 
> They already admitted the number @ Auschwitz (alleged to have been 2/3 of all victims) was 1/3-1/2 of what they initially alleged- yet the total at the bottom of the equation magically remains the same.



Why do you lie?

No western historian has ever computed Jewish deaths in the Holocaust by starting with a 4 million number for Auschwitz and moving forward from there.  As I already explained, the 4 million number was NEVER -- read that closely, it was NEVER -- EVER -- alleged to have been Jews and ONLY Jews.

The Soviets made a calculation of total dead based on cremation capacity -- not even the Soviets claimed all the dead were Jewish.

The 4 million number was rejected by western historians in 1945, it was not accepted as the official number by the IMT and it was revised as soon as the Iron Curtain fell.

Now get over this damn lie and make some contribution to this thread.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

There is a sign @ Dachau, for instance, stating that the gas chambers there were never used to kill people


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

The 21- year-old Russian sat before a clerk of the U.S. Army Judge Advocate's office, describing the furnaces at Auschwitz, the Nazi death camp where he had been a prisoner until a few weeks before.

"I saw with my own eyes how thousands of Jews were gassed daily and thrown by the hundreds into pits where Jews were burning," he said.

"I saw how little children were killed with sticks and thrown into the fire," he continued. Blood flowed in gutters, and "Jews were thrown in and died there;" more were taken off trucks and cast alive into the flames.

The two pages of testimony, in a file randomly plucked off a shelf, are among millions of documents held by the International Tracing Service, or ITS, an arm of the International Committee of the Red Cross.

"This is powerful stuff," said Shapiro, leafing through the file containing the Russian's statement and about 200 other testimonies that take the reader into the belly of Hitler's death machine -

In a bound ledger with frayed binding, a copy of a list of names appears of Jews rounded up in Holland and transported to the death camps. Buried among the names is "Frank, Annelise M," her date of birth (June 12, 1929), Amsterdam address before she went into hiding (Merwerdeplein 37) and the date she was sent to a concentration camp (Sept. 3, 1944).

Frank, Annelise M. is Anne Frank.

She was on one of the last trains to Germany before the Nazi occupation of Holland crumbled. Six months later, aged 15, she died an anonymous death, one of about 35,000 casualties of typhus that ravaged the Bergen-Belsen camp. 

Between 1933 and 1945, the Nazi persecution grew to assembly-line proportions, slaughtering 6 million Jews and an equal number of Gypsies, homosexuals, mental patients, political prisoners and other "undesirables." Tens of millions were conscripted as forced laborers.

To operate history's greatest slaughter, the Nazis created a bureaucracy that meticulously recorded the arrest, movement and death of each victim. Sometimes even the lice plucked from heads in concentration camps were counted.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/17/world/europe/17iht-germany.3583202.html?pagewanted=1

I know the truth from anti Jewish Bull shit. And I have the freedom not to listen to it. Enjoy and see ya in some other thread.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825458 said:
			
		

> There is a sign @ Dachau, for instance, stating that the gas chambers there were never used to kill people



And Western historians agree ... did you have a point?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825458 said:
			
		

> There is a sign @ Dachau, for instance, stating that the gas chambers there were never used to kill people



I had to answer this. There is no such sign at Dachau that i saw, I have toured that camp 3 different times.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ugVxGQ_sKc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

SFC Ollie said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When?


> The sign in the right       hand corner, which says in 5 languages that this gas chamber       was never used, was removed in 2003.






> Although several early reports by members       of the US Army confirmed that there was a workable gas chamber       at Dachau, a report by Sgt. Joseph H. Gilbert to Major James       F. Munn, Headquarters Third United States Army, Enemy Equipment       Intelligence Service Team Number 1, Chemical Warfare Service,       22 August 1945, stated the following:
> _Based on the interviews noted above,       and further, based on actual inspection of the Dachau gas chamber       (it has apparently been unused), it is the opinion of the undersigned       that the gas chamber was a failure for execution purposes and       that no experimental work ever took place in it. In view of the       fact that much reliable information has been furnished the Allies       by former inmates regarding the malaria, air pressure and cold       water experiments, it is reasonable to assume that if such gas       experiments took place, similar information would be available._
> 
> 
> ...



Photos of the interior of the Dachau gas chamber


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V172zN9eDVU&videos=8gB71ABYSlM[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825494 said:
			
		

> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825458 said:
> ...


did you ever think it was removed because it was WRONG?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, if it was wrong, then surely you have links to the studies that found traces of cyanide, since no blue stains are to be seen.

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sunni"man"=


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdW3L7yvbDQ[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx5f2e7Zn7g[/ame]

no business like shoah business


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825514 said:
			
		

> Well, if it was wrong, then surely you have links to the studies that found traces of cyanide, since no blue stains are to be seen.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.


oh, please do
hold that breath


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

Why'd you bother posting again if you don't have any evidence?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 19, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825574 said:
			
		

> Why'd you bother posting again if you don't have any evidence?


why do you?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCSOz7brP_c[/ame]


----------



## Trojan (Dec 19, 2009)

what exactly do you think this videos show?  that the camp had a swimming pool for its privliged few


----------



## paperview (Dec 19, 2009)

Just read this:

*Auschwitz sign stolen 'by neo-Nazis' *

* The infamous "Arbeit macht frei" (work sets you free)" sign at    the entrance to the Auschwitz concentration camp has been stolen in an    audacious overnight raid provoking Jewish groups to condemn the theft as a "declaration    of war".   *



 				 					 	 		By Matthew Day in Warsaw 
			 		Published: 8:51PM GMT 18 Dec 2009


Auschwitz sign stolen 'by neo-Nazis' - Telegraph


*

*

Published: 12/19/09, 10:17 PM / Last Update: 12/19/09, 10:09 PM
Rabbi Lau: Auschwitz Sign Likely Stolen by Holocaust Deniers


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 19, 2009)

paperview said:


> Just read this:
> 
> *Auschwitz sign stolen 'by neo-Nazis' *
> 
> ...



Everytime I see yer av I get disappointed. 

Just pull 'em down already!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Dec 19, 2009)

The Third Reich cremated the Jews that they starved or froze to death that they could not bury. They did feed them, but only until they could hardly feed their own Soldiers . It was hell for all these people in those camps, I can't imagine the hell. That is what happened. However, The Germans didn't throw alive humanbeings into ovens like many revisionist angry Jews, which one can understand their anger, have suggested. It's just not Historical truth. Truth is what matters, whatever the subject. ~BH


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 20, 2009)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Truth is what matters, whatever the subject. ~BH



_qft_


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 20, 2009)

I have never liked the idea of Holocaust museums.

Museums are places of wonder, knowledge, beauty, light; in my experience that is. The museum is my real place of worship.

The Holocaust offers none of that. There is only a dark hole, an empty negation of our humanity.


The Holocaust offers only anger, rage, human failure, a fall from grace, and, I must add, a determination to never let it happen again. 

In my heart anyway.

We should remember the Holocaust, but not in a museum, rather in a boot camp.


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 20, 2009)

And I would say the exact same thing concerning the horror I personally witnessed and personally worked against, the horror that was inflicted on Muslim Bosnians.

This sort of horror will occur again, I know it, but we must say, over and over again, it must never happen again, and then, do something fucking about it!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2009)

BolshevikHunter said:


> The Third Reich cremated the Jews that they starved or froze to death that they could not bury. They did feed them, but only until they could hardly feed their own Soldiers . It was hell for all these people in those camps, I can't imagine the hell. That is what happened. However, The Germans didn't throw alive humanbeings into ovens like many revisionist angry Jews, which one can understand their anger, have suggested. It's just not Historical truth. Truth is what matters, whatever the subject. ~BH



Why do you not mention the million plus who were murdered by execution squads in Russia, or the two million more who were murdered in gas chambers, why talk about throwing human beints into ovens when this is not an allegation that has been confirmed by historians?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 20, 2009)

I disagree, Frog. I think it's important that we remember both the lows and highs of where we have been as people and as nations. As they say, those who forget the past...


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 20, 2009)

Tro, do you know how to read? What is the subject of the thread?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 20, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1825558 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx5f2e7Zn7g
> 
> no business like shoah business



proletarian=someone else I won't have to worry about seeing in heaven.  Enjoy your eternity in hell.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 20, 2009)

Threatening me with hell, now, because someone else lied? 

You people are almost funny


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 20, 2009)

Trojan said:


> Why do you not mention the million plus who were murdered by execution squads in Russia, or the two million more who were murdered in gas chambers, why talk about throwing human beints into ovens when this is not an allegation that has been confirmed by historians?



If you travel around Eastern Europe (Ukraine, Belarus, Moldova) there is a lot more focus on the sufferings of those peoples than we hear about here in the West. I have never heard anyone deny that these peoples suffered terribly under the communist yoke - and then again under Nazi rule. 

But none of this in anyway touches on the known, proven and largely undisputed history of the Jewish Holocaust.

One account of suffering does not prove or disprove others. 

Sunniman - 

You do realise that David Cole has admitted himself that his 'research' was made up, don't you? Do you think an honest poster might apologise for posting it?


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 20, 2009)

*WHERE ARE THE LOCATIONS OF THE OVENS? IT IS IMPORTANT TO SHOW THAT THE COMMERCIAL HOLOCAUST CULT IS NOT A HOAX! I am still waiting for an answer, and so is the rest of the world. We were shown a bake oven with a dear sweet lady seemingly baking loaves of delicious bread. Are we to understand from the context of the pictures that this bake oven is found at Auschwitz and an authentic photograph of an inmate baking bread there when the Germans run the Camp? At the lower portion we see a man and a supposed oven existing at Auschwitz. As many school classes head for Auschwitz it would be nice to help these youth along by giving the location where this oven is found at Auschwitz along with the location of the bake oven, which, apparently also is located there. I think it is agreed that frauds should not be taught to our school children and they have a right for exact information. By exact information people will know that the Commercial Holocaust Cult: Exterminationism, with its variety of Doctrines is indeed not a hoax.*


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2009)

^^^^^ This forum need an ingnore function, or Troll spray ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2009)

Trojan said:


> ^^^^^ This forum need an ingnore function, or Troll spray ^^^^^^^^^^^


it has both
the ignore you can control
the other, well, its called peer review


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2009)

BolshevikHunter said:


> The Third Reich cremated the Jews that they starved or froze to death that they could not bury. They did feed them, but only until they could hardly feed their own Soldiers . It was hell for all these people in those camps, I can't imagine the hell. That is what happened. However, The Germans didn't throw alive humanbeings into ovens like many revisionist angry Jews, which one can understand their anger, have suggested. It's just not Historical truth. Truth is what matters, whatever the subject. ~BH


i have never seen anyone claim they threw in living people into the ovens, not once


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2009)

Holocaust is a word of Greek origin meaning "sacrifice by fire". 

The Jews chose the word Holocaust to intimate that Jewish prisoners were burnt alive in the concentration camps.

Although very misleading; the choice of the word is typical of the Jewish propensity to embellish the holocaust myth.


----------



## Liability (Dec 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Holocaust is a word of Greek origin meaning "sacrifice by fire".
> 
> The Jews chose the word Holocaust to intimate that Jewish prisoners were burnt alive in the concentration camps.
> 
> Although very misleading; the choice of the word is typical of the Jewish propensity to embellish the holocaust myth.



So, Stupid Man, according to you and your valuable research and contributions to the matter, how many Jews actually did get extinguished (that is to say, killed) by the Nazis?

And if it wasn't an actual "Holocaust," what *is* the Islamically approved word for the mass execution of Jews?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2009)

The word in any language for the injustified killing of anyone is "murder"


----------



## Trojan (Dec 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Holocaust is a word of Greek origin meaning "sacrifice by fire".
> 
> The Jews chose the word Holocaust to intimate that Jewish prisoners were burnt alive in the concentration camps.



Ah no, but thank you for playing wack a denier


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Holocaust is a word of Greek origin meaning "sacrifice by fire".
> 
> The Jews chose the word Holocaust to intimate that Jewish prisoners were burnt alive in the concentration camps.
> 
> Although very misleading; the choice of the word is typical of the Jewish propensity to embellish the holocaust myth.


you lie again

The Holocaust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't know why you would call me a liar??  

Here is the site I got the defination of Holocaust from.

www.ushmm.org/wlc/en/index.php?ModuleId=10005143


----------



## Liability (Dec 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The word in any language for the injustified killing of anyone is "murder"



Actually, even that is untrue.

When the Islamoshitfuckers committed the 9/11/2001 atrocities, they didn't commit the "crime [sic]" of "murder."

What they did was commit illegal, barbarous and depraved acts of war.

And the word is "UNjustified," by the way.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2009)

Liability, did you forget your meds today???


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Holocaust is a word of Greek origin meaning "sacrifice by fire".
> ...


From your source

*he Holocaust* (from the Greek _&#8001;&#955;&#972;&#954;&#945;&#965;&#963;&#964;&#959;&#957;_ (Holókauston): _holos_, "whole" and _kaustos_, "burnt"), 

Burnt whole..Given that Jews are dualists, to be whole implies the soul is present (one is alive)

I can see where Sunni gets his interpretation, based on your souce


----------



## Liability (Dec 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Liability, did you forget your meds today???



Let's see:

High B.P. meds.  Took 'em.

Anti-swelling medication for knees.  Took 'em.

A couple of Advil for general pain.  Took 'em.

Multi-vitamins.  Took 'em.

Nope.  I'm all up on _my_ meds.

Have you taken any of the anti-psychotic meds that you urgently require?

*I* don't require meds to correct *your* basic unfamiliarity with the actual meaning of words, douchey.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2009)

Liability said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Liability, did you forget your meds today???
> ...


Dang, you are a physical wreck!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1827415 said:
			
		

> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


nope
not at all
i have NEVER seen any evidence of ANYONE claiming people were burned alive in the ovens


----------



## Liability (Dec 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Not really.  but I do have a few issues in terms of health.

You, by contrast, are a mental wreck.

No "eek" involved.  It's actually sad to see someone as mentally unbalanced as you.

It explains a lot about you, too.


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 21, 2009)

When Stalin moved forward to take Auschwitz his ideological team went faithfully with him just as Hollywood faithfully served the other side. Two basic Stalinist teachings were: 1. That Capitalism meant beating the workers and use them as slave workers. 2. That Capitalism starve people to death. Many examples were given of such acts considered ''crimes,'' and no doubt many did exist. This follows, that as Stalin's soldiers took over Auschwitz, freeing the ''Communist Criminals'' inside it, they now put inside their ''Capitalist Criminals'' as prisoners. Thus Auschwitz now became an example of ''Capitalist Crimes,'' to use Stalin's words. In taking over Auschwitz thy discovered to their horror that no ovens existed into which the Capitalists tossed their ''Working Slaves.'' The only ovens that existed of that type were the baking ovens inside Auschwitz. But these ovens brought to naught the ''Starve Doctrine'' of the Commercial Holocaust Cult, a must Doctrine of Stalin. Stalin now had his soldiers parade outside the huge Kitchen at Auschwitz, the largest building inside the camp. Stalin could not tell his soldiers this building was a huge Kitchen and now invented the notion that it was used as a center of exterminating the ''Slave Workers.'' One had at this time still not invented the ''Gas Chamber Doctrine,'' one reason being, there were no ovens inside this building. One now had the Soviet soldiers parade outside the huge Auschwitz Kitchen an let them look into the windows to see the ovens there. The soldiers were then pushed forward in line, and the ''Bake Oven Doctrine'' came into being, for then to be replaced by the ''Gas Chamber Doctrine'' as the ovens were built by Stalin's own Hollywood team inside the Auschwitz air raid shelter and site for making surgery. Thus there is a particle of truth with the ''Bake Oven Doctrine,'' and it was handy to be used for the soldiers who had many of their companions dying in taking over Auschwitz.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2009)

Why would they bake bread in a mortuary?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 21, 2009)

Trojan said:


> Why would they bake bread in a mortuary?


you mean you wouldnt?


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 24, 2009)

All evidence show that the purported oven at Aushwitz is a hoax. This oven does not exist at Auschwitz. The Auschwitz Camp had basically three ovens:
1. Those ovens which heated the various Blocks, such as the: a. Brothel Block. b. The Child Birth Block. c. The Artist Block where inmates performed their arts. 2. The various ovens inside the largest building of the Camp, the huge Kitchen, which also had the bake ovens for the daily bread being baked there. 3. The ovens for the boilers at the Laundry where the washings of the inmates and hospital Blocks were taken care of. Both the Kitchen Doctrine, the Laundry Doctrine, the Child Birth Doctrine, the Brothel Doctrine, the Artist Doctrine, were taboo subjects to be discussed by Stalin whose Hollywood agents begun to fabricate their own yarns, very similar to the Doctrines of the Commercial Holocaust Cult, namely Exterminationism. The huge Kitchen with its bake and other ovens were covered in darkness. The former ''Capitalist Criminals'' of the present Commercial Holocaust Cult who today, have taken over the Hollywood game, continue to keep secret about the huge Kitchen, and the guides avoid to mention it. As for the former Mortuary, it did not have any crematory ovens at all when Stalin's soldiers entered the Camp. And it certainly never had any bake ovens there. The bake ovens were located INSIDE the camp, inside the huge Kitchen. To get in there, the normal way was through the Main Gate, of which recently the sign ARBEIT MACHT FREI was stolen, but now apparently found.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 27, 2009)

*Rudolf Hoess is purported to have stated in English:  I UNDERSTAND ENGLISH AS IT IS WRITTEN ABOVE.  Hoess knew no English, beyond the possible OK. The whole thing may have been an after construction. An editorial work not unusual in political show trials. *


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 27, 2009)

Question: Who cares about crematoria? Why does it matter how they got rid of the bodies? Is not the question of how they died more important?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 27, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1845558 said:
			
		

> Question: Who cares about crematoria? Why does it matter how they got rid of the bodies? Is not the question of how they died more important?



It should be pointed out that NO revisionist author of any credibilitity  denies there were crematoriums, in fact, in six years of discussion on the internet, the only one to make the claim is the lunatic now on ignore.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 27, 2009)

GEORGE ORWELL said:


> All evidence show that the purported oven at Aushwitz is a hoax. This oven does not exist at Auschwitz. The Auschwitz Camp had basically three ovens:
> 1. Those ovens which heated the various Blocks, such as the: a. Brothel Block. b. The Child Birth Block. c. The Artist Block where inmates performed their arts. 2. The various ovens inside the largest building of the Camp, the huge Kitchen, which also had the bake ovens for the daily bread being baked there. 3. The ovens for the boilers at the Laundry where the washings of the inmates and hospital Blocks were taken care of. Both the Kitchen Doctrine, the Laundry Doctrine, the Child Birth Doctrine, the Brothel Doctrine, the Artist Doctrine, were taboo subjects to be discussed by Stalin whose Hollywood agents begun to fabricate their own yarns, very similar to the Doctrines of the Commercial Holocaust Cult, namely Exterminationism. The huge Kitchen with its bake and other ovens were covered in darkness. The former ''Capitalist Criminals'' of the present Commercial Holocaust Cult who today, have taken over the Hollywood game, continue to keep secret about the huge Kitchen, and the guides avoid to mention it. As for the former Mortuary, it did not have any crematory ovens at all when Stalin's soldiers entered the Camp. And it certainly never had any bake ovens there. The bake ovens were located INSIDE the camp, inside the huge Kitchen. To get in there, the normal way was through the Main Gate, of which recently the sign ARBEIT MACHT FREI was stolen, but now apparently found.



I'm happy I won't have to worry about meeting you in Heaven.


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for your question: Who cares about crematoria? Why does it matter how they got rid of the bodies? Is not the question of how they died more important? Your question is essential to the Commercial Holocaust Cult which is built up by a series of Doctrinal chains, all rusted to pieces and held together only by the varnish put upon them by visual impression. The question will be put along other questions for special Cult classes in Exterminationism on the Internet (why not here?) and whereby the visitors will choose which was the most important question. I shall be brief here and will answer you more fully as it deserves to be answered. Here is the short answer: Already before entering the Camp Stalin had said millions were killed at Auschwitz to his soldiers. In entering the camp, after thousands of Stalin's soldiers had been killed, they found no mass graves like those at Katyn where Stalin had killed some 10,000 Polish officers. So the question came up how to deal with it. One had already decided upon millions had died. The essential pillar of Capitalists' working slaves was here put to proof which was a basic Stalinist teaching, namely, Capitalists use workers as slaves and then kill them either by starvation, beating, bullet, poison, or gas. But in entering the Auschwitz Camp no crematory was found, as it, or they, had been moved to Birkenau. This posed a dilemma for Stalin's Hollywood propagandists for it seemingly brought to naught his Slave Doctrine and Kill The Workers Doctrine. So, in the mess of it all, the initial step was to portray the ovens inside the huge Kitchen at Auschwitz, the largest building inside the camp, as the ovens used. But this caused additional vexing problems for Stalin. Trickily they later painted the huge white Kitchen over into black.  In this chain of deception everything is of importance, not only of the crematories, but also the doors supposedly used to hold inside the   victims being exterminated, the Kitchen, etc.  Let us say, the importance of the crematories are not essential. But what happens then with all the corpses? Millions of millions of corpses; yes, four million corpses all piled up? If so they must be there. But where are they? At Katyn, in Yugoslavia, diggers went down to find out about the number of bodies killed, and how they were killed. But at Auschwitz and Birkenau you have no such place. Hence, unless we were to say the corpses were taken away by Flying Saucers, or, some other means, the ovens are a must  for the Commercial Holocaust Cult. Without them there is no Cult. Without them there are no dead. That being, the Crematory Doctrine of the Commercial Holocaust Cult constitutes a pillar of the Cult. Therefore, little reason why all attention is brought to these Relics inside the Sacred Holy Shrine of Auschwitz. Only a pity therefore why most of the Pilgrims visiting the place rush through the Sacred Shrine, or/and, spend most of the time inside the souvenir shop. The world famous Corpse Door,  so much lauded by Exterminationist Faithfuls, scholars and Pilgrims, seen in full clarity above, should, convince most Commercial Holocaust Cultists about the seriousness of their Cult.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 28, 2009)

Is it just m,e, or does GO's post look a lot like one of Terral's?


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Dec 31, 2009)

Stalin claimed that the four ovens found inside the Sacred Holy Shrine of Auschwitz were those which his soldiers found in taking over the Camp. The same story has been preached by the Commercial Holocaust Cult adepts who have taken over the sacred Doctrines from Stalin to make them their own. A mere look at the ovens found inside the Sacred Holy Shrine today shows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that these Relics have nothing in comparison with the obvious fake photo of oven claimed to be there. The proof is in the eating of the pudding. When you put soap into a cake, it's going to taste soap. Now those who tenaciously hold onto their Relics without examining them will suffer the consequences. Good appetite!


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 31, 2009)

Orwell - 

Is it really too much to ask that you do a little research before you post?

I can't for the life of me understand why Deniers spend so much time posting basic elementary errors that any high school student could explain to them. 

Firstly - Auschwitz IS NOT Birkenau. Learn to tell the difference.

Secondly, the Krema I gas chamber was used as a bomb shelter by the Germans at the end of the war. German records confirm this.

Thirdly, reconstruction took place after the war to return the gas chamber to its original state, although in doing so it was decided not to replace items such as doors with the original ones. The reconstructed areas are clearly marked. 

Please acknowledge that you understand these points, then perhaps we can move on to slightly more interesting aspects of the discussion.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Jan 1, 2010)

THE BAKE OVEN DOCTRINE constitutes a basic Dogma within the Commercial Holocaust Cult, namely Exterminationism. It is important to find out how this Doctrine originated  as the whole chain of the Commercial Holocaust Cult stands and falls by its strongest link, without any strong link being there but a chain of rust. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From cementing the Cult into Gospel True doctrine it is today collapsing into segments of Doctrinal contradictions which make it a pleasure for Cult investigators to delve into the hydra.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 1, 2010)

This is like telling someone water is wet, its a waste of time


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Jan 3, 2010)

*Children have to be taught not only, not to wet themselves, but also that hot water can burn and that you can drown in it. Exactly as that what is happening today with the Commercial Holocaust Cult which is now drowning in its own quagmire of Doctrinal confusion and contradiction. For those who have left childhood behind it is time to move ahead and view new horizons. The old world is dying along with its political and religious Doctrines. C'est la vie!*


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 3, 2010)

The Holohoax is the largest fraud ever foisted upon mankind.

The Zionist Jews with their "holocaust ponzi scheme" make Bernie Madoff look like a kindergarten crook.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> The Holohoax is the largest fraud ever foisted upon mankind.
> 
> The Zionist Jews with their "holocaust ponzi scheme" make Bernie Madoff look like a kindergarten crook.



And given your postings and your incredibly small stature, the myth that you have a working brain cell is the smallest.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Holohoax is the largest fraud ever foisted upon mankind.
> ...


I am 6 ft tall

That's really about average height here in the U.S.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The stature of one's opinions--specifically your wholly unsubstantiated and bizarre opinions--over shadows your putrid 6'


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 3, 2010)

Candycorn, why such hatred for a fellow human being who has done you no harm??


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Candycorn, why such hatred for a fellow human being who has done you no harm??


thats not hatred, its disgust
and thats because you are a disgusting person


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 3, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Candycorn, why such hatred for a fellow human being who has done you no harm??
> ...



I would never call people names just because they don't believe in an alleged historical event.

That would be very disgusting and uncivilized behavior.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




by denying historical FACT, you are a disgusting person


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 3, 2010)

Some people believe the Warren Commission finding concerning the Kennedy assassination.

Others say it was a cover up and involved the government.

But I would never call a person disgusting no matter which of these versions they choose to enbrace.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Candycorn, why such hatred for a fellow human being who has done you no harm??



Fuck you.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Jan 3, 2010)

Holocaust Deniers make me sick.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Candycorn, why such hatred for a fellow human being who has done you no harm??
> ...



A truly elegant and well thought out response.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Compared to yours...yes.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Sunni man, Thanks for the Neg Rep.

You'd be great friends with Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, tell me Sunni man, you really believe that the holocaust wasn't real?  

Cover up, your ignorance is showing.


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Jan 4, 2010)

*WHAT SORT OF OVENS WERE FOUND INSIDE AUSCHWITZ RELIEF CAMP WHEN STALIN'S SOLDIERS TOOK OVER THE CAMP, RELEASING HIS DECLARED ''COMMUNIST CRIMINALS'' BY HITLER, AND INSTEAD NOW PUT INSIDE IT, HIS ''CAPITALIST CRIMINALS''? In order for the Commercial Holocaust Cult, namely Exterminationism, to function, two components, two smoking guns are needed: 1. The site where this took place. Seeing all other places have virtually been abandoned by the Commercial Holocaust Cult adepts themselves, one remains to be considered: The Sacred Holy Shrine at Auschwitz which all Pilgrims are supposed to visit. Here, most of Stalin's 4 million were supposed to have been poisoned with Zyklon B gas, which victims were lured into the Sacred Holy Shrine by the Serial Killing Jewish Sonderkommando who stood behind the whole operational work of the killing. 2.  After having done all the necessary work of killing by the Jewish Serial Killing Sonderkommando, the dead corpses were then at super speed tossed into ovens and at super speed went up the huge chimney which structure is seen by all those visiting the Sacred Holy Shrine with its Relics.
BUT WHAT TYPE OF OVENS DID STALIN FIND INSIDE AUSCHWITZ? Here is a fairly good list of them.*


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> tell me Sunni man, you really believe that the holocaust wasn't real?



Yes, the Jews were rounded up and put into work camps. Many died of starvation, over work, and disease. Many were murdered. The whole thing was a tragedy and should never have happened. 

But, I believe the numbers of the dead has been inflated. And I don't believe there were gas chambers for mass extermination.

Again, even the murder of even ONE jew was wrong and should never have happened.


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Jan 6, 2010)

*MILLIONS OF PILGRIMS HAVE STARED. BUT AT WHAT? The Sacred Holy Shrine of Auschwitz is without a doubt the most important building of the camp according to the Commercial Holocaust Cult, namely, Exterminationism. Four ovens are shown by the Cultists for us to believe in the Dogma. Last year over one million Pilgrims visited the Auschwitz Relief Camp. Many saw the ovens while others aimlessly waisted  their time away inside the souvenir shop. The present Commandant running the site with a Stalin iron hand is Piotr Cywinski, who has been engaged with a variety of manipulations and censorship acts, including inviting Bible bogus state, Israel's Ehud Barak, to come there for his purification work. For some  time now the world has asked Piotr Cywinski to finally get off his derriere and give them some proof. One being: how these four ovens can work being shown to the Pilgrims as authentic replicas. And  that's why UNESCO is paying loads of money to the place: for authentic replicas and not frauds. These four ovens are all frauds. They can't function and never have. They never even stood there when Stalin's soldiers entered the Camp. The ovens can't cremate even a little mouse. How much longer must the world wait until Piotr Cywinski obtains some civil courage and let all these Pilgrims know that they are a hoax? Is it because the huge sum of money Piotr Cywinski and his friends get why they keep silent about it? If it isn't the money, what is it then?  Viva la claridad!*


----------

